# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Siemens] Αντικατάσταση αμορτισερ και ρουλεμαν WXLP1250

## papath

Χαιρετώ την παρέα,

Το πλυντήριό μου εδω και λίγο καιρό εχει αρχίσει τους "περίεργους" θορύβους.
Διαβάζοντας το forum διαπίστωσα και άλλους με τα ιδια συμπτώματα με συμπέρασμα αλλαγή αμορτισέρ.
Για αρχή ανοιξα το πλυντήριο από πίσω και εβγαλα τον ιμάντα. Γυρίζοντας με το χέρι την τροχαλία (τύμπανο) άκουσα και θόρυβο από τα ρουλεμάν. Πρίν αρχίσω να το κάνω βίδες θελω να γνωρίζω τι ανταλλακτικά θα αγοράσω, αν υπάρχουν και το κοστος τους περίπου.
Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βοηθήσει?
το E-Nr είναι: WXLP1250GR/10 FD 8501 600013

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα χρειαστείς 2 ρουλεμάν - 1 τσιμούχα - ίσως και μια φλάντζα κάδου - εργαλεία όπως εξολκέα - γράσσο - και υπομονή . Πας σε κάποιο κοντινό μαγαζί αναλλακτικών του είδους και τα ζητάς με βάση τον κωδικό του μοντέλου σου.

Προς το παρόν δες αυτό
http://north.pl/karta/simmering-do-p...-ZMMT-HK4.html

----------


## papath

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.

Ανοιξα και μπροστά το πλυντήριο και προσπάθησα να βγάλω το ένα αμορτισερ.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειάζεται να ανοιξει ο κάδος για να βγεί?

----------


## papath

και καποιες φψτογραφίες

IMG_4038a.jpgIMG_4040a.jpg

----------

dackadas (08-05-15)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν δεν βγαίνει ο πίρος που έχει στο αμορτισέρ ή δεν έχει άλλο τρόπο από κάτω από το αμορτισέρ (που δεν φαίνεται στην φωτό) .. θα αναγκαστείς να τον ανοίξεις τον κάδο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς και για αλλαγή ρουλεμάν δεν πας? Θα γίνουν όλα μαζί.
Τράβα και άλλες φωτογραφίες αν είναι εύκολο το πίσω με τα ρουλεμάν / τροχαλία ... ραφές δέσιμο του κάδου. θα βοηθήσουν 
Ή και άλλες φωτογραφίες γύρω γύρω. για να σου πούμε με ποια διαδικασία και τι πρέπει να προσέξεις ιδιαίτερα. Καθώς θέλει και προσοχή μην γίνει σοβαρή ζημιά.

----------


## DIATHERM

Aφου εχει βιδες και μπορεις να ανοιξεις τον καδο για να αλλαξεις ρουλεμαν μην το πεις ουτε του παπα :Smile: 
παλι καλα που μερικες εταιριες (νοιαζονται) και την τσεπη του καταναλωτη

----------


## konman

> Aφου εχει βιδες και μπορεις να ανοιξεις τον καδο για να αλλαξεις ρουλεμαν μην το πεις ουτε του παπα
> παλι καλα που μερικες εταιριες (νοιαζονται) και την τσεπη του καταναλωτη


Αυτο το συστημα το κανουν σιγα σιγα ολες η εταιριες.
771364.jpg

Ειναι απο siemens bosch pitsos.

----------


## papath

Εκανα μια 1η βόλτα στα ανταλλακτικάδικα και με βάση το E-Nr δεν κατάφερα να βρώ τα ίδια αμορτισέρ οπότε γύρισα και άνοιξα τον κάδο για να βγάλο το αμορτισέρ. Τελικά για να βγεί το αμορτισέρ έπρεπε να ανοιχτεί ο κάδος μιας και ο πλαστικός πύρος είναι πάνω στο ένα μέρος του κάδου. 

IMG_4060.JPG 
Με βάση το Ε-Νr τα αμορτισέρ είναι διαφορετικά από αυτά που είχε.

Το πάνω είναι αυτό που είχε και το κάτω αυτό που πήρα. Το παλιο αναφέρει πάνω 90Ν. Τα καινούρια αν και είχαν τον ίδιο κωδικό πάνω στη σακούλα αναφέρουν 110Ν. Πόσο πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι τα παραπάνω Νιούτον?

IMG_4051.JPG

----------


## konman

> Με βάση το Ε-Νr τα αμορτισέρ είναι διαφορετικά από αυτά που είχε.
> 
> Το πάνω είναι αυτό που είχε και το κάτω αυτό που πήρα. Το παλιο αναφέρει πάνω 90Ν. Τα καινούρια αν και είχαν τον ίδιο κωδικό πάνω στη σακούλα αναφέρουν 110Ν. Πόσο πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι τα παραπάνω Νιούτον?
> 
> IMG_4051.JPG


Με βαση το e-nr τα αμορτισερ ειναι αυτα
801418_2_1.jpg
δεν εχουν διαφορα με αυτα που πηρες, παρα μονο τις βιδες
τις οποιες τις χρησιμοποιεις αν δεν ανοιξεις τον καδο τον τρυπας
και βαζεις τις βιδες.

----------


## papath

> Με βαση το e-nr τα αμορτισερ ειναι αυτα
> 801418_2_1.jpg
> δεν εχουν διαφορα με αυτα που πηρες, παρα μονο τις βιδες
> τις οποιες τις χρησιμοποιεις αν δεν ανοιξεις τον καδο τον τρυπας
> και βαζεις τις βιδες.


Ναι, έτσι μου είπαν και στο κατάστημα που τα αγόρασα, αν δεν ανοίξω τον κάδο με ένα τρυπάνι απομακρύνω τους παλιούς πλαστικούς πύρους και χρησιμοποιώ τους καινούριους - πλαστικούς - που έχει μέσα η συσκευασία.

Η διαφορά στη δύναμη είναι εντάξει ή θα πάρω κανα κάδο στο χέρι?

Η διαφορά στη δύναμη είναι εντάξει ή θα πάρω κανα κάδο στο χέρι?

----------


## konman

> Ναι, έτσι μου είπαν και στο κατάστημα που τα αγόρασα, αν δεν ανοίξω τον κάδο με ένα τρυπάνι απομακρύνω τους παλιούς πλαστικούς πύρους και χρησιμοποιώ τους καινούριους - πλαστικούς - που είχε μέσα η συσκευασία


Και αυτα ειναι τα ιδια.
IMG_2169.jpg

Εγω προτιμω με βιδα διοτι μετα απο καιρο χαλαει ο πυρος και  κανει θορυβο.

----------


## papath

Ακριβώς αυτά πήρα.


Ξεκινάει η διαδικασία εισαγωγής των ρουλεμάν

----------


## konman

> Ακριβώς αυτά πήρα


Αν δεν επαιρνες τα πρωτα που εβαλα θα επαιρνες τα επομενα.
Τα πηρες με βασει τα e-nr αλλιως υπαρχουν πολλα.

----------


## papath

Τα ρουλμαν τοποθετήθηκαν. Τα χτύπησα σιγά σιγά μέχρι που "έκατσαν" στη θέση τους. 
Το εξωτερικό πήγε στη θέση του όπως ακριβώς ήταν και αυτό που έβγαλα.
Στην εσωτερική πλευρά όμως. όταν εβαλα τη τσιμούχα, πήγε 1-2 χιλιοστά πιό μέσα!!!

Να χτυπήσω το ρουλεμαν από την πίσω μεριά να βγεί πιό έξω ή να το αφήσω ως έχει?
τσιμούχα και ρουλμαν ειναι ακριβώς ίδια με τά παλιά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άστο καλύτερα για 1-2 χιλιοστά δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα ... αν χτυπήσεις ανάποδα το ρουλεμάν πως θα το επαναφέρεις στην θέση του? 
Θυμήσου να βάλεις γράσσο μπόλικο παντού εσωτερικά στην τσιμούχα.

----------


## papath

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δοκίμασα αν δώ μπορώ να το χτυπήσω ανάποδα αλλά επειδή έχει μπεί και το πιό μικρό ρουλεμάν δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα χτυπήσω στην άκρη και όχι κάπου αλλού. 
Ελπίζω να μην υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα... θα δούμε. Προς το παρόν το έχω αφήσει,η συνέχεια αύριο.

IMG_4052.jpgIMG_4052.jpgIMG_4053.JPGIMG_4054.JPGIMG_4055.JPGIMG_4056.JPG

----------


## papath

Κατα το κλείσιμο/δέσιμο του κάδου πρέπει να προσέξω/κάνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

να βάλεις σωστά και ωραία την περιμετρική φλάντζα που ενώνει τα 2 καπάκια του κάδου . Γιατί θα είναι ανυπόφορο να τύχει να στάζει νερά από εκεί αφού θα το έχεις ήδη συναρμολογήσει . Μην βιδώσεις πάρα πολύ σφικτά την βίδα που δένει στον άξονα την τροχαλία (με μεγάλο κλειδί. αν σπάσει η βίδα και μείνει το πάσο μέσα στον άξονα ...

Για τα αμορτισέρ τι σου είπανε που δεν είναι όμοια στα (νιούτον)? μπας και έχουμε τίποτα ιστορίες κατά κει? εγκρίνονται. ? δεν ξέρω τι να πω ... δεν μου πολυαρέσει.

----------


## papath

> Για τα αμορτισέρ τι σου είπανε που δεν είναι όμοια στα (νιούτον)? μπας  και έχουμε τίποτα ιστορίες κατά κει? εγκρίνονται. ? δεν ξέρω τι να πω  ... δεν μου πολυαρέσει.


Σε 3 μαγαζιά με ανταλλακτικά που πήγα αυτά μου έδιναν με βάση το  E-Nr. Το αμορτισέρ δε γράφει τίποτα πάνω. Στα site τους και οι 3 γράφουν  οτι είναι 90Ν. Για κάποιο λόγο όμως στη νάιλον συσκευασία έχει ένα  αυτοκόλλητο, με τον κωδικό ανταλλακτικού του καταστήματος και εκεί  αναφέρει 110Ν.

----------


## papath

Το εσωτερικό της τσιμούχας το γέμισα γράσο. Από τον κάδο ξεβίδωσα 8 βίδες όταν τον ανοιξα, και τώρα στο κλείσιμο βίδωσα 16!!!
Ο κάδος είχε εξτρα θέσεις για βίδες χωρίς να έχει όμως βίδες οπότε έβαλα και εκεί.

IMG_4065.JPGIMG_4067.JPGIMG_4069.JPGIMG_4070.JPGIMG_4072.JPG

----------


## papath

Την τροχαλία την εσφιξα αλλα οχι πάρα πολύ

----------


## papath

Εδώ φαίνεται πόσο πιο μέσα μπήκε η τσιμούχα.... περίπου 1 χιλιοστό είναι

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36055Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36056Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36057Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36058

----------


## papath

και ο κάδος πίσω στο..."σασι"  :Smile:  

IMG_4073.jpgIMG_4074.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εδώ φαίνεται πόσο πιο μέσα μπήκε η τσιμούχα.... περίπου 1 χιλιοστό είναι


Μην ανησυχείς για αυτό ... η "πατούσα δακτυλίδι τσιμούχας"  του άξονα έχει μεγάλο περιθώριο "λάθους" . δεν τρέχει τίποτα .

Ωραίος !! . άξιος ΕΠΑΓΓΕΜΑΤΙΑΣ (κεφαλαία !) 

Ααααα τους παλιοτσιγκούνιδες ... που σου έβαλαν 8 βίδες αντί για 16 ! .. κάνε τους μήνυση για κλοπή ! εδώ και τώρα

----------


## papath

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα....

IMG_4075.jpgIMG_4076.jpgIMG_4077.jpgIMG_4078.JPGIMG_4079.JPG

----------


## papath

> Ωραίος !! . άξιος ΕΠΑΓΓΕΜΑΤΙΑΣ (κεφαλαία !)


Στην πραγματικότητα "ο ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ" είναι άτομα σαν εσένα με τις συμβουλές και τις γνωσεις που μοιράζονται εδώ.
Μπορεί στη δική μου περίπτωση να μην είχατε μεγάλη συμμετοχή αλλά διάβασα όλα τα σχετικά θέματα και έδωσα προσοχή σε αυτά που λέγατε σε άλλους να προσέξουν.

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## papath

Ο ασθενής έζησε τελικά....

Διαρροή καμία, βίδες δεν περίσεψαν (έβαλα και άλλες 8 ), με τα αμορτισέρ κανένα πρόβλημα (μάλλον αυτά είναι τελικά) και ο θόρυβος που έκανε στο στίψιμο εξαφανήστηκε.

----------

